# What is the best 9mm auto for $500.00



## barney49 (Jan 10, 2007)

Need some opinions! 

What is the best 9mm auto for $500.00 (non plastic) and why?

This will be my wife’s handgun for target plinking.

Thanks in advance

Barney


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

I swear I'm a broken record when it comes to the 9mm question.
Taurus PT-92 in stainless. This is by no means a very concealable gun but for fun plinking it'll do great. It dose have a large grip so take the old lady down to the gun shop. Way under $500 sometimes under $400 shop around. 
For the quality of the gun and price no other suggestion is gonna touch it. Trust me:smt083

And on another note I'm still looking for complaints about the gun. Malfunctions only, no fit and finish crap. If it goes boom...its good.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

CZ75! Very accurate gun with low recoil. The gun also has about the most comfortable grip out there and it is the most circulated police pistol world wide. Runs around $350


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I bought a used S&W 3913 best 9mm I have paid 350 used but like new.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Any Ruger 9mm; take your pick.

Bull-strong, utterly reliable, unbelievably durable (long-term), soft-shooting, easy to operate (various "systems" available, including DAO, decocker-only or safety/decocker), and inexpensive. They aren't the smallest guns (bad for concealed carry), but for your uses, that's not a problem.

Glock is the BEST choice for a 9mm, but leaving that out, Ruger gets the nod (had to work that in, of course). :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Taurus, CZ, S&W, Ruger (my favorite -P89), doesn't matter. 

Make sure she shoots them all. She will feel a difference shoot more accurately with one, and have a preference.

That one will be the "best" gun for her.

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Make sure she shoots them all. She will feel a difference shoot more accurately with one, and have a preference.
> 
> That one will be the "best" gun for her.
> 
> WM


+1
Excellent advice. :smt023


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Make sure she shoots them all. She will feel a difference shoot more accurately with one, and have a preference.
> 
> That one will be the "best" gun for her.
> 
> WM


Ditto. It is never a good idea to buy a handgun for someone else unless that person knows exactly what they want and have expressed it.
As for the best 9mm for $500 the world is your oyster. The list of great 9mm for that price is almost endless, it will all come down to preference.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would have said the Browning Pro9/FNP9 - but U said no polymer guns - I think that is a great gun, personally.

I'd say a Beretta 92 - U can buy them now at shows for $425 or so.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Try a bunch, but I'd suggest that you include a Browning Hi-Power in the mix.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Check police trade ins. I bought a SigSauer P229, 9mm for $500.00. Have seen them for between $400.00 and $500.00.


----------



## BacSi (Jan 22, 2007)

*Best 9mm*

Gotta go with the HI-Power. Recoil very manageable, sturdy, been around since 1935 and partially designed by John Browning. Need I say more?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I'd suggest:
1). A Beretta 92/M9-readily available NIB < $500.00
2). Any number of S&W's in various sizes & shapes NIB or used.

The Beretta or the double stack S&W's have thick grips, while the single stack S&W's have smaller grips. You should be able to find one that fits your wife's hands.


----------



## barney49 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Beretta 92*

She has held them all at gun shows and seems to like the Beretta 92 best. Has not shot one yet. What are the pros and cons for the Beretta 92?

Thanks


----------



## Mousegunner (Nov 12, 2006)

*How about a Sigma?*

How about the new Sigma, sw9ve, plus $200 worth of 9mm ammo?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

barney49 said:


> She has held them all at gun shows and seems to like the Beretta 92 best. Has not shot one yet. What are the pros and cons for the Beretta 92?
> 
> Thanks


Beretta 92 is a great gun. U can even put in a "D" spring (DAO spring) and it will make the DA pull lighter (it will still be a DA/SA gun).

I have owned a few over the years - very smooth smide to frame feel. Solid gun. The metal frame sucks up recoil.

Only issue is to change out the locking block every 15-20K rounds. It is a 45 dollar part that is connected to the bottom of the barrel. Its very easy to change.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

> A Beretta 92/M9-readily available NIB < $500.00


Depends on locale. The cheapest around here is $600. And I've looked around.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

It's amazing how non plastic can limit you with choices. I pick the Berette 92


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Revolver said:


> Depends on locale. The cheapest around here is $600. And I've looked around.


Keep looking.

Try: Academy, Sportsmans Warehouse, CDNN, or any number of Internet sites.

I've found a whole lot more under $500 than over $600. In fact, I haven't seen a Beretta 92/M9 for over $600.00 in about a year.

I purchased a 92FS Inox at Sports Authority in December for $467.62 + tax. $499.77 out the door.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I was going to say XD9 until the no plastic thing. I'll go with the 92 also, but, personally, I've never seen one new for $500 or less.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

barney49 said:


> She has held them all at gun shows and seems to like the Beretta 92 best. Has not shot one yet. What are the pros and cons for the Beretta 92?
> 
> Thanks


Let's see...The 92's a great gun, proven platform, great price, AND it fits your wife's hand? Sounds like we have a winner!


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

> Depends on locale. The cheapest around here is $600. And I've looked around





> I'll go with the 92 also, but, personally, I've never seen one new for $500 or less.


Come on guys, if nothing else try the Internet or Gun shows.

Example: CDNN has 92FS for $420.00 and M9 for $430.00. Add their flat rate $10.00 freight, ~$25.00 for your FFL to transfer, you pay no tax (unless you live in Texas) and Presto!

NIB 92FS for $455.00 delivered.
NIB M9 for $465.00 delivered.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*So many fine choices*

I'd vote for the 92 also it is a well proven gun and pretty darn good value. I am curious what folks think of the EAA Witness or the Baby Eagle. I've never shot either one, but I've wondered how they are. I see a lot more talk from Baby Eagle owners than the other.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

The Baby Eagle's pretty solid, and VERY accurate. 

My choices would be a 229 sig or the Beretta. Might also look at a Stoeger Cougar, though the Beretta version's a bit slicker. 

Ruger and Smith are also making good metal framed guns that won't disappoint.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I just was praising my EAA Witness in 10MM over in another thread. Mine has the "Wonder" finish. It's all solid metal and a decent semi-auto for the price. It's basically a CZ Clone. The recoil, even for the 10MM is pretty negligible.


----------



## The Lone Haranguer (Jan 26, 2007)

CZ or S&W "Value Line" pistols are around half a grand. So are the S&W M&P and Glocks, and the Springfield XD is a little less ... oops, you said no plastic.


----------



## barney49 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Beretta 92 FS*

Looks like the Beretta 92 FS will be her choice. I will let you guys know the final outcome and price.

Thanks for all the comments and input.

Barney


----------



## barney49 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Purchased Beretta 92 FX*

Purchased a Beretta 92 FX at a Houston gun show Saturday for $449.00. This was a Valentines present for my wile and she loves it.


----------



## barney49 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Oop! I meant 92FS*

Oop! I meant 92FS new for $449.00


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

barney49 said:


> Purchased a Beretta 92 FX at a Houston gun show Saturday for $449.00. This was a Valentines present for my wile and she loves it.


Congrats!

I almost went to that one myself...


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

THe 92 is smooth as silk.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I would have your wife try the Beretta 92 and CZ 75 before she makes up her mind. I have a slight preference for the CZ because it has cocked and locked mode while the Beretta does not but for plinking, this will not make a difference. The Beretta has the smoothest action of any gun I have ever racked. The CZ has the best ergonomics of any gun I have ever picked up.


----------



## SeaDog (Jun 18, 2011)

Ruger SR-9. Light weight, accurate, high-capacity, dependable, affordable and safe (with "round-in-chamber" indicator). The only criteria which it doesn't meet is that it uses composites in order to achieve the lightweight status. You might want to puchase, after-market 3.5lb trigger pull. It's an excellent firearm.


----------



## srommes (Apr 11, 2011)

I would hope the OP figured out which 9mm to buy after 4 years.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Just out of curiousity, why no polymer ?


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

OP is long gone folks.


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

Look into an M&P 9. Great shooting pistol, and fits the hand a lot better than a Glock. The M&P's are perfectly balanced compared to other 9mm pistols in the same category..... :smt1099


----------

